# Upstate New York Gaming Convention need GMs



## Tigger (Sep 20, 2003)

Hello All, 

  Upstate New York's Convention, UNY-Con, will be held November 14th-16th, 2003 at the Four Points Clarion hotel in downtown Rochester.  We are quite excited about this opportunity to present a high class convention; Millennium Games will be sponsoring this event for all of our enjoyment.  I wanted to take a moment and inform all of you that Event Submission has come online as of today, so please visit the UNY-Con website, http://www.uny-con.com, to create an account and begin submitting events. A gaming convention is only as good as the events it hosts and we need your help in order to create a great one.  I am always interested in getting the local gaming community involved with our show. 

  Developments are well under way on the Singles D&D Role-playing Tournament set in the UNY-Con and Running GAGG exclusive realm of the Earthfury Isles.  A complete support website for this tournament has been launched with world descriptions, races, maps, and even the Tournament characters.  You’ll have the opportunity to select your character before the convention and fully immerse yourself into his or her history, traits, motivations, and goals; preparing you for the ultimate role-playing experience. 

 We have been fortunate enough to secure a Junior Super Series and a Pro Tour Qualifier for Magic the Gathering.  Z-man Games will be on hand hosting various Shadowfist tournaments.  Barron Vangor Toth, creator of the WWE RAW DEAL CCG, will be a Guest at UNY-Con bringing with him a Steel Cage full of belts to be won.  Don’t miss out on the Lord of the Rings TCG action with a hopeful Decipher Premiere Series Qualifier. 

  We are already stocking up our sleep for the convention long Battletech free-for-all; a huge multi-level battlefield, hundreds of Mechs to choose from, and overly generous prizes.  Games Workshop Outriders will be present to run Rogue Traders events for both Warhammer and 40K.  We are planning a huge Wizkids bonanza to celebrate the November release of MageKnight 2nd Edition.  You can be sure that there will be CAV action galore and Games Asylum will heave their treasure trove of board games out for all to enjoy. 

  The RPGA will be present in force as UNY-Con proudly hosts Keoish Games 593 sponsored by the Geneseo Area Gaming Group.  They will be expanding the RPGA program from last year greatly.  Keoish Games 593 will have numerous premiere modules, multiple interactives, and a few surprises for such Living Campaigns as: Living Greyhawk, Living Arcanis, Living Kingdoms of Kalamar, Living Force, Living Spycraft, and hopefully the GenCon previewed Legacy of the Green Regent. 

  Star Wars will come alive like never before when Nightfall Productions presents their Live Action Role-Playing events for both young and old to partake.  The digital battlefield of computer gaming will also be found at UNY-Con as soon as we secure a sponsor (any volunteers).  

  This is just the beginning; we hope that you will consider running an event or two at UNY-Con.  Be sure to check out the various GM perks we provide by visiting the “GM Info” portion of our website.  We would love to host your events and would like to thank you in advance for sharing your skills and talents with the UNY-Con attendees.   

  I look forward to working with you to create the best gaming experience for you and our attendees.  Please feel free to contact me with any questions you might have concerning your events or UNY-Con in general.  Your support is greatly appreciated.  See you in November. 

Keep well, 

Dan “Tigger” Brace 
UNY-Con Director 
director@uny-con.com 
AIM-RunningGAGG 
http://www.uny-con.com


----------



## DevoutlyApathetic (Oct 5, 2003)

Oo, Oo, I'm interested.  It's a great con, so many people you
bump
into all kinds.

JPM


----------



## Tigger (Oct 8, 2003)

It is looking to be a great show, I'll be looking forward to seeing you there.

Tigger


----------

